# the #1 killer of pediatrics is... santa clause?



## EMTmetzger (Aug 21, 2007)

ok durring my EMT class the instructor was kind of a nut so just to make the class a little more interesting he would crack a joke everyonce and a while.  when we were in the pediatrics chapter he was talking about a slide and he said "ok, so it sais here that the airway distress is the #1 killer of pediatrics, right next to sant clause..."  then ever body just busts up laughing for a second, we tryed to clam ourselfs down but a few seconds later we just started laghing again.  we were so hitarical we had to take a 15 min break!


----------

